# Michigan Knives...



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Decided to start buying some knives made here in Michigan. This could be very addicting...




















Eyeballing a Rapid River fillet...and then ???


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice. What is the brand?


----------



## jasona44 (Oct 29, 2011)

I get a new rapid river knife every year and love the way they look!! Havent used one yet just collecting them!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I've got a BRKT Bravo 1 and a Michael Morris Peewee as well. Both great knives. My MM has the same black/gray dymondwood and dark brown sheath as yours. You've got good taste.

Not to wreck your credit rating but...

http://backyardbushman.com/?page_id=360

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/834-NWA-Knives

I've owned a couple Rapid River knives and a custom hatchet. They build a darn nice knife.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool topic.


----------



## jasona44 (Oct 29, 2011)

The ready hatchet is really cool!! I will have to take a picture of mine tomorrow and try to post it on here!! I believe I have 6 or 7 rapid river knifes total. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

greene125 said:


> Very nice. What is the brand?


The brands & models are above each knife in the top photo.

They are clockwise from top left - Bark River - Bravo 1, Marbles - Woodcraft, Mike Morris - PeeWee, & Hess Knifeworks - Whitetail


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

This knife was made by a young maker from Michigan. His name is Josiah Gravelle. He is currently serving in the US Navy as a Hospital Corpsman in North Carolina but is still making knives in his spare time.





































Here is a pic with the Bravo-1










This is the custom Rapid River reddy hatchet I had. I traded it for a BRKT Gunny (smaller version of the Bravo-1) for my son when he joined the Navy.




























And finally my MM Peewee:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Rupestris said:


> I've got a BRKT Bravo 1 and a Michael Morris Peewee as well. Both great knives. My MM has the same black/gray dymondwood and dark brown sheath as yours. You've got good taste.
> 
> Not to wreck your credit rating but...
> 
> ...


Awwww crap. 

*ETA* nice knives in the above post too!!



jasona44 said:


> The ready hatchet is really cool!! I will have to take a picture of mine tomorrow and try to post it on here!! I believe I have 6 or 7 rapid river knifes total.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I liked the look of the redi-hatchet too...I'm totally screwed.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool knives, I love seeing other peoples work too!! Ive been handcrafting knives for a few years now too! it is alot of fun, but I get a real rush out of people using my knives to clean there game, fish, etc. Love seeing "sharp"(no pun intended) looking blades getting good use.


----------



## mikesweat73 (Jan 4, 2012)

Forgive me if I am incorrect, I am pretty sure that Marbles' knives are no longer made in Gladstone, MI. I think they are made in China now


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

mikesweat73 said:


> Forgive me if I am incorrect, I am pretty sure that Marbles' knives are no longer made in Gladstone, MI. I think they are made in China now


 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=322987

I was lucky enough to buy a michigan made one a while back. I just got a marbles mechete that is made in el salvador:sad:

But look in the right places you can find anything.


----------



## savage14 (Jan 10, 2013)

Treeman knives


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone make pocket knives in MI? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

88luneke said:


> Anyone make pocket knives in MI?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My dad and i do on our spare time. 
http://www.headhunterspecialties.com/knives.html


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trin44 (Jan 26, 2013)

marbels knives are no longer made in michigan,that sucks i was gonna purches one..


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

A friend of mine and I went to the Hunting Time Expo in Grand Rapids this past weekend. There were several knife vendors there and I spotted a Staghorn Marbels in a display. (My friend had a Marbels and lost it somehow). The knife had a compass implanted in the heel of the handle and had "Gladstone, MI" engraved in the blade. He started to bawk at the price and I told him, "we aren't getting any younger and the prices aren't going to get any cheaper.":lol: He paid the man what he wanted and walked out with a beautiful made in Michigan knife. He was very happy. FRANK


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Mike Morris has gone through some hard times recently but seems to be back in the swing of things. I purchased several of his knives, and gave a Morris neck knife to a friend, who while opening it, sliced his hand up. No match for a really sharp knife!!!! Looking to buy at least one more in the next couple of days.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Some beautiful knives! 

I had never heard of Michael Morris knives until this thread. You guys are going to cost me some money! I spent all of 10 minutes on his site and have seen 3-4 must haves! I like the PeeWee or the PeeWee XL in the black dymondwood. That or the neck knife will be the first... Prices seem reasonable, at least for what I see in the pictures. I have never handled one but they sure look like a quality piece.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

You cannot go wrong with Mike's knives, one or a bunch. My son is happy to add them to his collection...


----------

